# You know your deep in the hobby when..



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

List your personal experiences. Doesnt need to pertain to fish, but to any hobby. Things you do for the hobby that most people would think your crazy for. Ill start..

You know when your deep in the hobby when..

Picking up 7 RBs all the way close to Portland Oregon.. 600+ miles and 10 hr trip!!









Buying (one single) fish more than $300


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

been there done that!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

you name your fish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2004)

You go to the supermarket and buy a $0.99 box of pasta for yourself and $8.00 of fresh jumbo shrimp for your fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

when you drive two hours away to go see a fish at a store.. stay there for ten minutes and then come back home empty handed


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> You go to the supermarket and buy a $0.99 box of pasta for yourself and $8.00 of fresh jumbo shrimp for your fish.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

when you spend money on a filter instead of for your percription meds


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

When your tank is full of Piraya...........
and
Your girl hates you for it......


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

when u go to a store just too look at their collection and u kno that u will never close to owning any of their fish...


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

going to germany to skate with friends .........hit hot stuff thow


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

When you spend $15.00 a week on food for yourself for almost two monthes to save up extra money to buy your tank for your fish...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I wrecked my 4-wheeler, and got 450+ stitches in my leg, and was riding a couple days later with a cast on it when I was not even supposed to be able to walk for 3 months


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn.. some of you git it bad!!!









Heres another one for me...

Driving all the way to Palmdale from SF, just to race a 1/4 mile to get eliminated in the first round and drive home with a rod knock.


----------



## MWehr76364 (Jun 24, 2003)

When you spend more time cleaning tanks and messing w/ the fish than you do w/ the wife.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

When you go nuts to treat the disease your fish got and forget about all the disease you have yourself..
Ryan


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> I wrecked my 4-wheeler, and got 450+ stitches in my leg, and was riding a couple days later with a cast on it when I was not even supposed to be able to walk for 3 months


Dood, that is crazy. Got any scar pics?

The worst I would probably say I did was drive 2400 miles to look at a car....and not buy it. I also drove about 1100 miles for my current car.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

When you take a 12 hour round trip for a 75 gallon and 7 reds.

When you take a 6 hour round trip for 6 reds.

When you your friends ask you to go out and you tell them you want to watch your new fish.

$500 tank setup, $200 fish, $1.99 mouse. Watching a feeding frenzyyy PRICELESS


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

When you have dreams of going on an Expedition with George ......

or

When you have a dream about visiting Ash or Pedo's shop .... and jacking all the fish when they are not looking .... muuhahaha .... 
**wait .... i'd never do that......**


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

yep Xenon i qualify lol, ive named 4 of my fishes.

My oscar is named Oscar the grouch lol








and my Piranha is Pirre. 
and my red betta male is named Pickles.
and my biggest Pleco is called Plecki.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

hmmm many hobbies to extreme

cars.....spending 2 days in a row finishing a motor swap then drive the car from canada and back to break in motor and clutch then drive for another hour to race

fish...driving around the whole WA(12 LFS) juss to find some decent feeders/drive to oregon every weekend to buy new p's

lost 5000 at casino didnt even bother me but when my first shoal and discus tank died i got kinda of wet under the eyes and pissed


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

when you take the day off work to go and pick up 1 spilo that you really didn't need in the first place.

And, it was the first time I've missed work in the 3 years I've been having summer/full time jobs


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

spending 3 hours at the mall cuase your parnets forgot you and spend the last $5 you need to call them to buy piranha food


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

When you visit a public aquarium and realize you've kept most of the fish on display OR point to almost every fish and think "I've killed that... I've killed that... I've killed that..."


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DonH said:


> When you visit a public aquarium and realize you've kept most of the fish on display OR point to almost every fish and think "I've killed that... I've killed that... I've killed that..."












Calling in sick at work just to wait the whole day for AE to arrive. Then when it finally comes, it arrives in the hrs after you get off from work.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

taken out of my SAT's so i could pick up my piranhas :laugh:

when ever i go to the petstore i go "i'v killed that, oh look that one lasted about 2 days but then it died. oh i killed that to"

i am in the same boat DonH


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

You buy a 1972 ford maverick in nearly junk yard shape, knowing nothing about cars, but rip it apart and restore it(or atleast in the process of it)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You guys have some great stories! LOL


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

When you go into a lfs looking to buy a 90 gallon tank and end up buying a 220 because it was 40% off and when you get it home you have to take the door of the hinges to get it in


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> DonH said:
> 
> 
> > When you visit a public aquarium and realize you've kept most of the fish on display OR point to almost every fish and think "I've killed that... I've killed that... I've killed that..."
> ...


 nail on the head! I did so many times....... no funny =( Or when you get your fish or piranha and you know its gonna hide all day long but you still stay and call in in sick the whole day to watch it. After that you get mad wondering why your fish aint moving around.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

You know you're deep in the hobby when... you cut open your coke straws (tooters) and lick the insides for a desperation nummy.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Its a major decision of whether or not to take the 1 hr drive home to see your boyfriend for the weekend because you're afraid your roommate's will kill your fish.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

When you cut out of school in between classes to come home for 10 mins to see if AE has delivered only to find nada and hafta speed your way back to school only to get DROPPED from the class.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

when your gf ask you what you want for valantines day? knowning that you need more shirts and ties for work you calmly say ...how about a FISH?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

When your about to go on a trip to another state... and instead of using the $$$ to reserve a rental car, you use the $$$ to buy a fish and pray that you can find a good excuse to your gf on why they cant find your name on file at the rental place or even have a car available at that time.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You know your in deep when.....your live-in gf says no more tanks and you buy the 120 anyways thinking "I can always get another gf..my fish needs a bigger tank!"


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

took two trains and two airplanes in three days to see a band perform in London


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

WHen you go to church ... and pray that your airborne express shipment arrives on time with some healthy fish!!!

Or

When you'r conducting a meeting .... and when you are in front of 50 people and to test your internet connection ... you start typing ..... 
P....I.....R...A....N...H...A...-...F..U....R...Y...C....O...M...!

And everyone just stares at you!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Buying $100+ shoes, only to put them under your bed and show 'em off to your friends inworn and still in the boxes.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

When your planning on building a new house and your layout must be designed around the new 1100g tank that is soon to follow and you must take out a home equity loan to pay for that tank. Not to mention being more excited about the new tank than the new home.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Buying $100+ shoes, only to put them under your bed and show 'em off to your friends inworn and still in the boxes.


 i have spent only 435 on shoes at the most and i still have them and wear them. they are also a year old


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm at my LFS so often shooting the breeze with the owner that when a customer comes in and asks for aquarium related advice the owner points to me and says 
" Ask him, he knows alot more about fish than I do!"
Later
Eric


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Go to an LFS and say Been there, Been there, Been there,
"My god these fish suck!"

go to a public aquarium and go, had it, had it, have it, don't want it,

go home and relax to Chestnut Lampreys sucking on carp,
Pupfish feeding on algea, Killifishes of all colors of the rainbow
displaying, Mollies dancing,and Gars stalking.

and Thats the feeling of "all is good"


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

When your wife is jealous of your fish.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Piran-huhs? said:


> When you'r conducting a meeting .... and when you are in front of 50 people and to test your internet connection ... you start typing .....
> P....I.....R...A....N...H...A...-...F..U....R...Y...C....O...M...!
> 
> And everyone just stares at you!!!

















Ive done this!


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

2 in the morning you would call your friend to come with you to pick up some fish in another town.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> when you drive two hours away to go see a fish at a store.. stay there for ten minutes and then come back home empty handed


 me and velli004 drove from long beach to hayward (6 hr drive one way)to go to couple pet shop and come back w/ 2 FH


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> 2 in the morning you would call your friend to come with you to pick up some fish in another town.


 we didnt come home until close to 5am


----------



## MyFishEatStrayCatz (Feb 5, 2004)

Stick said:


> When your planning on building a new house and your layout must be designed around the new 1100g tank that is soon to follow and you must take out a home equity loan to pay for that tank. Not to mention being more excited about the new tank than the new home.


 1000 gal, but I'm right there with you Stick. I'm having my first house built in aug, and planning even the room layout around it...


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

MyFishEatStrayCatz said:


> 1000 gal, but I'm right there with you Stick. I'm having my first house built in aug, and planning even the room layout around it...


 hope you post up pics after the house is completed


----------

